# New 12/12s to run



## stinkyelements (Jan 15, 2011)

I have some new 12/12 beans I want to start as my auto grow comes to an end, I want to see what you all think I should run first and if anyone has any experience or thoughts on them........

#1
Spice of Life
Blue Satellite 2.2
*
Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Indica / Sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Blueberry Sativa x Sweet Tooth #3
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* Late October
*Height :* Tall
*THC Level : * Med/High
*Characteristics :* Sweet berries, hazy undertones
            For the latest Joint Project release of the  Blue Satellite the male was selected for its dark purpling and  tremendous resin count. Expect a fairly homogenous crop for a true f2.  Dark green and huge, the leaves are unmistakable. Many are entirely  purple at harvest and all have an uplifting fragrance and high.

#2
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Fem*

Sex :* Feminized*
Type :* Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica*
Flowering :* Photoperiod*
Genetics :* OG Kush x Trainwreck*
Flowering Time :* Long*
Outdoor Harvest :* September-October*
Height :* Medium*
THC Level : * Medium / High*
Characteristics :* Heavy  crystal production comes on after the 5th week but dose not stop  producing! One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge. True  California flavor.                                                       	                                    *Reserva Privada Kandy Kush*  is a classic stretch of the OG Kush that bulks up and fills out like  the TW to give you OG flavour and TW nugs. Once again we bring the  medicinal benefits and the great taste of the OG Kush and crossed it to  classic Cali. Train Wreck strain - known for it's good commercial  yields, frostiness and lemony scents. The sweetness of this Kush hybrid  is comparable to kandy and after one hit you will keep coming back for  more!! Heavy crystal production comes on after the 5th week but does not  stop producing!  One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge.* Kandy Kush* is a true California flavour.

#3
Kannabia
Aphrodite*
Sex :* Feminized apparently, the pack didnt say so
*Type :* Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Jack Flash and Hawaiian Sativa
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* September
*Height :* Medium, Tall
*THC Level : * High
*Characteristics :* The buds smell of the old school Skunk Sativa - totally pungent with huge colas.                                                       	                                    *Kannabia Seeds Afrodite* feminized seeds are a stable marijuana hybrid of Jack Flash and Hawaiian Sativa presented by the Kannabia industry.
Jack Flash has been known on the cannabis market as an easy to grow Jack  Herer hybrid made by crossing a Cannabis Award Winning Jack Herer with  our best Super Skunk and the original Haze. It's also known for her  refreshed, uplifting cerebral buzz and warm body sensations.
Hawaiian Sativas is originated from the big Island of Mauna Kea. 365  sunny days equipped her with a very distinctive citrus odour and menthol  flavour that tingles the taste and tickles the brain.

This is a new cannabis hybrid that combines the best qualities of all skunk varieties .* Afrodite* is an amazingly vigorous marijuana suitable for all types of growing mediums. Her feminized *cannabis seeds*  are quite resistant to mould and mushroom, though are sensitive to over  fertilizing. They produce relatively tall plants (140-160 cm) which are  said to be easy to cultivate. The stretching is not that bad for a  mainly sativa. *Afrodite *feminized seeds grow into  sturdy plants of the classic cactus shape, with few branches. Cannabis  grower experience extreme elongation in the first two weeks of  flowering, with tufts of long thin hairs developing into long sticky  spear buds which thicken up after the sixth or seventh week. We  recommend that you select the medium to long flowering plants of this  marijuana for the finest quality and best results.

Afrodite's yield is medium-high, 8 oz full size and 3-4oz in a 2 gal  pot. The buds have both a fruity Jack taste and a flash of Haze. The  fruity flavour intensifies when flushed for a long time (3 weeks) with  straight water. Her buds are recommended to cure for a long time before  they release their full potential. When it is done, you can expect some  stuff that is able to blow your mind in few puffs. When properly smoked  (not too much), the high is very pleasant - it makes you move and well  adapted to Reggie music or other activities. *Afrodite* produces very energetic and up high effect; she is great to smoke during the day for an active lifestyle.


----------



## budculese (Jan 16, 2011)

that kandy kush sounds yummy


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i agree, kandy kush does sound nice


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 17, 2011)

Bump:bump:

you Mpers need to get on the ball here, I get maybe two posts in my threads haha its sad:cry: oh well

StinkyE:rofl:


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 18, 2011)

yo why not 8/8/8 ? they all sound so good, idk what a 12/12 is so ... i assume its 12 of each right?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

12/12 means that it isn't auto, right?

I'm looking for some sativa so I'm going with the Kanna!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2011)

12/12 means 12 hours with the light on and 12 hours with the light off.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

I say run the aphrodite


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

I can tell you first hand the OG x Blue Sat 2.0 from Spice is ridic fire.


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 19, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> 12/12 means 12 hours with the light on and 12 hours with the light off.



oh ok thanks, do you do that to make it feel like its in a natural environment?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's 

Andy- yes 12/12 was my way of saying these are regular strains, (non-autoflowering), witch are strains that can be run on any light schedule.
Regular strains will be in veg stage on 24 hr light or 18-24 hrs lights on and 0-6 hrs lights off in the early stages, when you are ready to flower you flip lights to 12 on 12 off to induce flowering like its natural environment when the summer days become shorter as fall closes in.

Slowmo77- thanks man

niteshft- yes correct, nice pick thank you

lordhighlama- do you have experience with the Aphrodite, thanks for the vote

nouvellechef- really? the Blue satellite 2.2 was going to be my choice too, really some fire huh? any extra info on this one grow tendencies etc....


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 21, 2011)

Go with the Blue Satellite. I picked some of those beans up a while back and would love to see them done. Gonna be a while before I can get to them.

Selfish of me?

Totally
lol


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 21, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Go with the Blue Satellite. I picked some of those beans up a while back and would love to see them done. Gonna be a while before I can get to them.
> 
> Selfish of me?
> 
> ...



Awww man I would have loved to see you grow them out, very selfish....
Yea I think thats my overall fav. pick I may just run them all if I can haha! Thanks


----------

